# Taf Apparel - Dope Tall Shit



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess you didn't get the memo tall tees are out half shirts are in.


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

yo guy do you do custom orderz? im lookin fo like a 5 or 6 XL sumthin long and pimp like this











holla on a pm


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Guess you didn't get the memo tall tees are out half shirts are in.


Did you say half shirts?


----------

